# Beilage zu Forellenfilet?



## 48pfünder (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab noch vier schöne Filetstücke im Tk-fach. Was passt denn als Beilage am besten dazu? 

Im Vorraus vielen Dank


----------



## Chris_360 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beilage zu Forellenfilet?*

Kartoffel und ne schön cremige Sauce würd ich bevorzugen


----------



## 48pfünder (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beilage zu Forellenfilet?*

ok, danke.
Die Filets einfach mit Salz und Pfeffer ausbacken?


----------



## Chris_360 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beilage zu Forellenfilet?*



48pfünder schrieb:


> ok, danke.
> Die Filets einfach mit Salz und Pfeffer ausbacken?



backen is da glaub ich der falsche ausdruck ,-)
aber ich bin auch kein experte auf dem gebiet..

die filets mit salz und pfeffer würzen, und dann mit olivenöl in der pfanne rausbraten..

ich nehm dazu immer noch ein ästchen rosmarin in die pfanne und ein wenig kräuterbutter auf die filets - aber das is jedem selbst überlassen..

is ne recht einfache aber ich denk auch mit die beste Art deine Filets zuzubereiten


----------



## 48pfünder (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beilage zu Forellenfilet?*

Ja hast recht, Braten wäre der richtige Ausdruck dafür


----------



## eiswerner (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Beilage zu Forellenfilet?*

Hallo,
kannst die filets würzen nach geschmack und in Butter mit Mandelblättchen anbraten bis diese schön rösch sind- dazu ein frisches Baquett und ein kühles Pils. #g
Guten Apetit


----------

